# Bird with Cancer



## kat (Jul 7, 2009)

I work at petco and we got in a cockatiel one day that had a growth on its toe so she was brought to the vet and it turned out to be cancer. So I adopted her a few weeks ago and the other day she lost a flight feather and when I picked it up it still had blood in it. The feather was not yanked out it fell out naturally when she was trying to fly, it didn’t hurt her at all and she didn’t bleed. It came out of her right wing (the same side of her body that the cancer toe was on) and now she has 3 flight feathers growing in on her left side and none on her right. 

If anyone else has had a bird with cancer I would love to know what to expect. The vet said she may live any where from a few months to a few years and she is only about 6 months old now.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I can't tell you anything about this subject, but I wanted to say thank you for taking care of this special-needs bird and giving her a good life for as long as it lasts.

Is she having some kind of treatment that's making her feathers fall out? Sort of like human hair loss during chemotherapy. Or is it possible that she knocked the feather loose sometime earlier but it didn't fall out completely until she tried to fly? I've seen that happen with my birds.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I do not know too much as to cancer. The little I have read is that exposure to viruses can contribute a cancerous change to cells.

I would also suggest that you get a 2nd opinion from another board certified avian vet.

As to the lost blood feather was the area with the blood in it normal and round with no constrictions, or any abnormalities?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

poor birdie, when I hear about bumps of feet, I always think of canary pox virus http://www.avianweb.com/canarypoxvirus.html Iam glad you could give this baby a good home


----------



## kat (Jul 7, 2009)

it is possible that the feather just got knocked loose then fell out later. she isnt getting any treatment like cemo becuase the vet we took her to said that if this were a dog he would recomend more amputation and cemo and even then the chances of beating it would be slim. so instead of putting her through all that im just going to let it run its course and if she is ever in constant pain ill just have her put to sleep.  i think this is just about the best i can do for her


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It does sound like you're doing the best thing. It's very sad but you ARE helping her to the best of your ability.


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

With my little boy Freddy, I noticed a small growth on the top of his wing and then over time it grew really big. I think it was within 3mths. The day I decided that it was time to say goodbye, the growth was obviously annoying him as there was blood around near him, when I got him out to hold, he didn't have his normal energy and the fight to crawl up my arm to sit on the shoulder/lounge, he just sat in my lap being patted. 

It was the saddest day in my life having to let him go. Fred would of had to be 12/13 years or more of age.

Dad was informed that there was a guy up the road from us who is a guy who looks after sick birds and he could of reduced the size and may have prolonged his life, look into treatment, I cant recall the name of what he said he would of done.


----------



## elbertsmartino (4 mo ago)

This is such a heart-breaking news. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------

